# participe présent / gérondif



## mireilleguo

Bonjour a tous, je voudrais savoir la difference entre le gerondif et le participe present quand on veux exprimer la simultaneite et la cause.
Merci a l'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## morgoth2604

Quand on utilise le gerondif, cela exprime la simultanéité de l'action. Si on veut montrer la cause, on utilise le participe présent.

Le gérondif
Les petits enfants faisaient leur toilette en chahutant.

C'est-à-dire, en même temps, ils ont chahuté

Le participe présent:
Ayant fini mes devoirs, j'avais le droit de sortir. 

C'est-à-dire, parce que j'ai fini mes devoirs.


----------



## mireilleguo

Merci beaucoup, mais le gérondif peut aussi exprimer la cause et le participe present la simultanéite, voilà ci-dessous deux exemples:

1. Il est tombé en courant vite. 
2. Tenant un gros bâton à la main, Didier avança lentement dans le noir.

Comment bien les distinguer alors?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Ca dépent du contexte :
"Il est tombé en courant vite", dans l'absolu, signifie qu'il est tombé alors qu'il courait vite - Simultanéité.
Tu peux vouloir l'interpréter en "il est tombé parce qu'il courait vite", mais c'est ton interprétation, dans ton contexte.
Voici un exemple où le contexte amène une oppposition et non une cause :
- Il est tombé
- Je lui avais pourtant bien dit de courir vite car, sinon, il tomberait
- _Il est tombé en courant vite_ = et pourtant il courait vite !

De même, ce n'est pas par hasard qu'il est entré avec un bâton, c'est parce qu'il tenait un bâton qu'il est entré.

Dans "une fraise sur la tête, il chanta", j'indique implicitement que la fraise a une signification dans l'histoire et qu'elle a un rapport avec le fait qu'il chante, mais le contexte peut tout chambouler.


----------



## Anne345

Il n'y a pas de différence entre gérondif et participe présent pour exprimer la simultanéité et la cause. Le participe présent peut aussi remplacer une proposition relative. Mais le gérondif a toujours le même sujet que la proposition dans laquelle il se situe.


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

J'ai trouvé ces deux explications au sujet de l'usage du participe présent et du gérondif dans le même livre de grammaire, mais malheureusement je n'arrive pas à saisir la différence entre elles. Y en a-t-il une, ou le participe présent et le gérondif sont-ils interchangeables quand ils reemplacent des phrases subordonnées introduites par _comme_ ?

_Le Participe Présent: _
_Emplois_
_[.......] _
_2) Il peut exprimer la cause; il remplace dans ce cas "comme", "étant donné que":_
__ *Comme* la pluie tombait très fort, nous avons dû rentrer ===> La pluie tombant très fort, nous avons dû rentrer_
__ *Étant donné qu*'elle a vécu en Asie, elle situe souvent ses romans dans cette région._

_Le Gérondif: _
_Emplois _
_[.......] _
_3) Le gérondif peut exprimer la cause_
__ *Comme* il a fait trop de sport, il s'est fait mal au dos ===> En faisant trop de sport, il s'est fait mal au dos._
*De "Grammaire progressive du français" (niveau avancé) par Michèle Boulares et Jean-Louis Frérot*

Gonzalo


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je ne sais pas si je réponds à ta question, Gonzalo, mais gérondif et participe présent, c'est à peu près la même chose.
En général le gérondif est précédé de la préposition "en".


----------



## gvergara

Mmmmmmm, laisse-moi voir. Tu remplacerais l'un par la'utre dans les exemples du livre ?

_(Exemple) La pluie *tombant* très fort, nous avons dû rentrer.
La pluie *en tombant* très fort, nous avons dû rentrer. _

_(Exemple) *En faisant* trop de sport, il s'est fait mal au dos.
*Faisant* trop de sport, il s'est fait mal au dos. _

Gonzalo


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je crois que je n'avais pas très bien compris ta question .
Dans les deux exemples que tu cites il y a une relation de causalité, mais ils ne sont pas interchangeables, dans la mesure où l'utilisation du gérondif suppose que le sujet des deux verbes soit le même.
Dans le premier exemple, on ne pourra pas utiliser le gérondif (1er sujet = la pluie, deuxième sujet =  nous), dans le deuxième exemple, l'utilisation du participe présent sonne bizarre, mais ne me parait pas grammaticalement incorrecte (on y perd quand même la relation de causalité).


----------



## josepbadalona

bonjour,

Je vais essayer de te répondre

_(Exemple)_ _La pluie *tombant* très fort, nous avons dû rentrer.
La pluie *en tombant* très fort, nous avons dû rentrer. _
impossible car c'est le sens de "parce que", c'est une circonstance

_(Exemple) *En faisant* trop de sport, il s'est fait mal au dos._
_oui, comment s'est-il fait mal au dos?_
_*Faisant* trop de sport, il s'est fait mal au dos. 
oui, cause, ici_

et j'en ajoute un :
_En arrivant en haut du mât, il est tombé et s'est fait mal au dos _
_quand?_

et j'en ajoute un autre
_les sortifs ayant mal au dos se présenteront au médecin
= qui ont mal au dos = subordonnée relative_

j'espère t'avoir aidé


----------



## Little Chandler

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question en ce qui concerne les deux phrases ci-dessous :
1) _Ayant remarqué l'intérêt du public, elle a décidé d'organiser deux concerts._
2) _En sortant sans manteau, elle a pris froid._

Pourquoi on emploie le participe présent dans la première phrase et le gérondif dans la seconde ? Est-ce qu'ils ne jouent pas le même rôle ? D'après moi, tous les deux expriment la cause...
1) Pourquoi a-t-elle décidé d'organiser deux concerts ? Parce qu'elle a remarqué l'intérêt du public.
2) Pourquoi a-t-elle pris froid ? Parce qu'elle est sortie sans manteau.

Merci.


----------



## Julz

C'est une bonne question, et je peux voir ton point de vue, mais les deux phrases sont bonnes. La différence:
1) Elle a décidé d'organiser deux concerts *après avoir remarqué* l'intérêt du public.
2) Elle a pris froid *quand elle* sortait sans manteau.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je vois ici une question de répétition : elle est sortie plusieurs fois sans manteau, c'était régulier, voire habituel, alors qu'elle n'a remarqué l'intérêt du public qu'une seule fois


----------



## geostan

Il y a une réponse simple à la question: _En_ ne s'emploie pas devant un participe passé composé.


----------



## Anne345

Mais si le gérondif peut s'employer devant un verbe composé, c'est le gérondif passé. Comme il est rare cela permet d'utiliser gérondif tout court pour l'autre, alors qu'on devrait dire gérondif présent. 
Les gérondifs indiquent le temps, la cause ou la manière, le gérondif présent la simultanéïté et le gérondif  passé l'antériorité. 
Dans les phrases de Little Chandler, les deux constuctions seraient correctes.


----------



## Little Chandler

Merci de vos réponses. Mais il y a quelque chose qui n'est pas encore claire pour moi...



Julz said:


> C'est une bonne question, et je peux voir ton point de vue, mais les deux phrases sont bonnes. La différence:
> 1) Elle a décidé d'organiser deux concerts *après avoir remarqué* l'intérêt du public.
> 2) Elle a pris froid *quand elle* sortait sans manteau.


 


Ploupinet said:


> Je vois ici une question de répétition : elle est sortie plusieurs fois sans manteau, c'était régulier, voire habituel, alors qu'elle n'a remarqué l'intérêt du public qu'une seule fois


 
Est-ce qu'il n'est pas possible d'interpréter qu'elle a oublié son manteau une seule fois, et que c'est alors, ce jour, qu'elle a pris froid ? En voyant les choses comme ça il n'y a pas de simultanéité : d'abord elle est sorti, puis elle a pris froid... Où est l'erreur ?

Merci.


----------



## Anne345

Little Chandler said:


> Est-ce qu'il n'est pas possible d'interpréter qu'elle a oublié son manteau une seule fois, et que c'est alors, ce jour, qu'elle a pris froid ? En voyant les choses comme ça il n'y a pas de simultanéité : d'abord elle est sorti, puis elle a pris froid... Où est l'erreur ?


 
Vous avez raison.


----------



## Lady Albicocca

Déjà, "ayant remarqué" n'est sûrement pas du participe présent, puisque c'est du passé.

Je crois que Little Chandler se trompe en prétendant que les deux propositions répondent à la question "pourquoi". C'est comme déduire que dans la phrase "sa maison est un palais", "un palais" est un complément d'objet direct parce qu'il peut répondre à la question "quoi ?". (Et je ne mentionne même pas la multiplicité des sens de notre "pourquoi" français ; désolé pour la prétérition.)
Pour moi, "en" paraît indiquer la manière.

Il me semble qu'il est possible d'utiliser "en" devant un participe passé actif (je ne sais pas si c'est une terminologie qu'on utilise en linguistique française, mais c'est beaucoup plus clair ainsi). Seulement l'on tombe alors dans la manière. Tandis que sans le "en", on est dans la simple description d'une action qui se fait simultanément ou antérieurement à une autre.


----------



## Thomas1

J’ai tombé sur la phrase suivante :
_Madame, vous-avez été surprise (doubler) dans un tournant._
et je me suis souvenu de ce fil par Maître :



Maître Capello said:


> _Médor regagna sa niche*,* baissant la queue. _(= _Baissant la queue, Médor regagna sa niche._)
> _Médor regagna sa niche *en* baissant la queue. _(avec le gérondif, on insiste sur la simultanéité)


Dans ma phrase on ne peut qu’utiliser le gérondif :
_Madame, vous-avez été surprise en doublant dans un tournant._
Ma question est : pourquoi le participe présent (_Madame, vous-avez été surprise doublant dans un tournant._) ne marche pas dans cette phrase-ci ? Comment est-ce que je peux reconnaître une phrase où on peut employer tous les deux (le participe présent et le gérondif) ?

Merci d’avance,
Thomas


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Thomas

Je vais tenter une explication ...
Tout d'abord, dans ton exemple, c'est le participe présent qui doit être utilisé, pas le gérondif (le gérondif serait admissible dans un cas très particulier que je passe sous silence). C'est donc : 

_Madame, vous avez été surprise doublant dans un tournant

_Pour ce qui est de l'explication, je dirais qu'ici on ne peut pas utiliser le gérondif parce que le premier verbe (surprendre au passif) n'est pas un verbe d'action, c'est plutôt un verbe d'état et qu'il n'y a pas de lien de causalité entre les deux parties de la phrase.

Mais, je laisse la place aux experts (qui ne se sont pas précipités pour l'instant )

P.S. Thomas, on dit je *suis* tombé.


----------



## Maître Capello

*N.B. : *En bon français, le *gérondif* devrait toujours se rapporter au *sujet* de la phrase, alors que le *participe présent* se rapporte généralement au *nom le plus proche*. Mais on a donc parfois le choix entre les deux constructions quand le nom le plus proche est également le sujet…

Exemples :
_Je l'ai vue *en revenant* du marché. = Je l'ai vue alors que *je* revenais du marché.
≠
Je l'ai vue *revenant* du marché. = Je l'ai vue alors qu'*elle* revenait du marché.

Médor regagna sa niche* en baissant* la queue.
=
Médor regagna sa niche(,) *baissant* la queue._


Dans ton nouvel exemple, Thomas, il y a une autre subtilité qui est due au fait que le verbe principal peut admettre la construction : verbe + participe présent = verbe + _en train de_ + infinitif.

_Madame, vous avez été surprise *en doublant* dans un tournant_. = _Alors que vous doubliez dans un tournant, vous avez été surprise _[p.ex.:_ par le verglas_]_.
≠
Madame, vous avez été surprise *doublant* dans un tournant_. = _Madame, on vous a surprise en train de doubler dans un tournant._

Mais :
_ *En doublant* dans un tournant, vous avez été surprise. _(= _Alors que vous doubliez dans un tournant, vous avez été surprise.)
=
*Doublant* dans un tournant, vous avez été surprise._


----------



## majadahonda7

Dans une propositions subordonnée de manière on pourrait utiliser le participe présent ou le gérondif si les deux propositions ont un sujet partagé. S'il n'y a pas de objet direct que doit on employer?

Exemples
Il marchait en sifflant
il marchait  sifflant (?)
Il marchait siflant la Marseilleise
quelqu'un pourrait donner une explication simple?


----------



## papillonnette

Je crois que le gérondif est utilisé quand deux choses se passent simultanément :

_il marchait en sifflant
il marchait en sifflant la Marseillaise
(__il marchait, et il sifflait au même temps)_


Si la phrase subordonée modifie un nom, on utilise le participe passé :

_J'ai trouvé  ces enfants remuant leurs jouets.
(c’étaient les enfants qui remuaient des jouets)


(Attention, je suis de langue maternelle anglaise mais je crois que c’est correct...)


_N.B.:

J’ai trouvé l’enfant en cherchant partout.
(je cherchais, et je trouvais, au même temps)

J’ai trouvé l’enfant jouant avec ses amis.
(c’etait l’enfant qui jouait, « jouait avec ses amis » modifie le nom « enfant »)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Dans toutes ces phrases le mieux est d'employer le gérondif :

 " Il marchait en sifflant"
 " Il marchait en sifflant la Marseillaise "

Il est possible d'écrire : "Il marchait, sifflant la Marseillaise", à condition de mettre une virgule, mais on ne dira pas.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
Gérondif ou participe présent, c'est un problème qui me casse la tête... 
Voici deux phrases que j'ai vues dans les bouquins et sur internet :


> 1. _Répondant_ aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement.
> 2. _En voyant_ que tu étais en retard, j'ai annulé la réservation au restaurant.


Puisque le gérondif et le participe présent ne se distinguent pas très nettement dans certains cas, je me demande s'il est possible de dire aussi :


> 1. _En répondant_ aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement.
> 2. _Voyant_ que tu étais en retard, j'ai annulé la réservation au restaurant.


 
Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour moi, la participe présent exprime la cause alors que le gérondif exprime la simultanéité.
Les deux peuvent parfois se confondre mais pas toujours !

_Répondant aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement_. C'est parce qu'il répondait aux questions des journalistes qu'il a confirmé. S'il n'avait pas répondu à leurs questions, il n'aurait rien confirmé.
_En répondant aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement_. Le ministre a confirmé ... pendant qu'il répondait aux journalistes. Mais il l'aurait confirmé de toute façon, avant ou après ...

_Voyant que tu étais en retard, j'ai annulé la réservation au restaurant._ C'est parce que j'ai vu que tu étais en retard que j'ai annulé la réservation. Sinon, je ne l'aurais pas annulée.
_En voyant que tu étais en retard, j'ai annulé la réservation au restaurant._ Cette phrase n'a pas de sens pour moi, elle voudrait dire que j'ai annulé la réservation en même temps que je m'apercevais que tu étais en retard. Or on s'en aperçoit forcément avant d'annuler.

Est-ce plus clair ainsi ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Lacuzon said:


> _Répondant aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement_. C'est parce qu'il répondait aux quetions des journalistes qu'il a confirmé. S'il n'avait pas répondu à leurs questions, il n'aurait rien confirmé.
> _En répondant aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement_. Le ministre a confirmé ... pendant qu'il répondait aux journalistes. Mais il l'aurait confirmé de toute façon, avant ou après ...
> […]
> 
> Est-ce plus clair ainsi ?


Pas vraiment : j'aurais dit exactement l'inverse pour _répondant_ / _en répondant_.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Pas vraiment : j'aurais dit exactement l'inverse pour _répondant_ / _en répondant_.


 Moi également.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Prenons un autre exemple :
On ne peut pas parler en mangeant : On ne peut pas faire les deux choses en même temps, c'est bien de la simultanéité.

Paul mangeant, il ne peut pas parler : C'est bien parce qu'il mange qu'il ne peut pas parler, c'est bien la causalité.

Quant à l'exemple répondant/en répondant, je pense que vous voyez dans _en répondant_ un complément de moyen (comment) et non de temps (quand). Les deux interprétations me semblent en effet possibles. Mais être vous d'accord qu'il ne s'agit pas de la cause ?

Pour répondant, vous semblez voir un complément de temps (tandis qu'il répond) là où je vois un complément de cause (parce qu'il répond) Est-ce bien cela ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est malheureusement trop réducteur de dire que le gérondif marque la simultanéité et le participe présent la cause. En fait, tant le gérondif que le participe présent peuvent être assimilés à des compléments adverbiaux (de temps, de cause, de manière…).


> 1a. _Répondant aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement._
> 1b. _En répondant aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement._


Je comprends les phrases _supra_ comme suit :

1a. *Alors qu'*il répondait… (temps)
1b. *Parce qu'*il a répondu… (cause)


----------



## Lacuzon

Et je comprends effectivement l'inverse !

Comme quoi il vaut mieux utiliser une locution de cause ou de temps non ? Sans compter que les deux notions se confondent parfois : Parce qu'il était en train de répondre.

Anna-chonger avait des raisons de se casser la tête !


----------



## greenale90

"Le chercheur et son équipe avaient constaté que, pour éviter la noyade, les forumis réagissaient très vite en s'accrochant les unes aux autres, FORMANT des sortes de petits radeaux".

Bonjour, après avoir lu cette phrase, je me suis demandé pourquoi il y a "en" devant le verbe "s'accrochant" et pas devant "formant". Il n'est pas utilisé pour ne pas faire une répétition ou parce-qu'il serait un erreur? 
Merci.


----------



## OLN

C'est habituel d'exprimer par le gérondif (en + participe présent) la manière de réagir, qu'on détaille ici.

_formant_ est simplement un participe présent.

Tu as raison, c'est inhomogène. On mélange la description de la méthode employée (gérondif) et la description de l'action (participe présent), voire son résultat. Il faudrait opter soit pour l'une, soit pour l'autre, et relier les propositions par une conj. :  _*et*_ ou _*pour*_ (pour former ...)

On peut dire simplement : _Face au danger de noyade, / menacées de noyade,  elles régissaient très vite*,* s'accrochant  les unes aux autres *et* formant [ainsi] des sortes de petits radeaux._


----------



## mehoul

Il y a une nuance entre les deux usages du participe présent : "en s'accrochant" est une façon de préciser comment les fourmis réagissent, alors que "formant" décrit le résultat de cette action : elles s'accrochent les unes aux autres, et par là forment des petits radeaux.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec OLN : les deux verbes devraient être des participes présents. Le gérondif est en effet inadapté dans ce cas étant donné que ce n'est ni un moyen ni une simultanéité ; ce n'est pas « en s'accrochant » que les fourmis « réagissaient très vite » et ce n'est pas non plus qu'elles s'accrochaient en même temps qu'elles réagissaient très vite. Le gérondif aurait été en revanche approprié dans :

_Les fourmis évitaient la noyade en s'accrochant les unes aux autres._


----------



## Logospreference-1

On aurait pu tout aussi bien écrire : _Le chercheur et son équipe avaient constaté que, pour éviter la noyade,  les fourmis réagissaient très vite, formant des sortes de petits radeaux en s'accrochant les unes aux autres._ Dans la formulation initiale citée par Greenale90 dans son message #29 on aura simplement préféré retenir l'ordre chronologique. Je n'ai guère de préférence entre les diverses formulations envisagées ; la langue française nous offre beaucoup de constructions possibles ; la difficulté, souvent, est de bien choisir ; mais personnellement j'apprécie cette grande variété des rédactions à notre disposition.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> On aurait pu tout aussi bien écrire : […]_  les fourmis réagissaient très vite, formant des sortes de petits radeaux en s'accrochant les unes aux autres._


Oui, ce serait également correct parce que l'on donnerait le *moyen* de la formation des radeaux : « en s'accrochant les unes aux autres ». Mais ce n'est pas le cas de la phrase originale rapportée par Greenale90…


----------



## greenale90

Merci à tous, mais à vrai dire, mes doutes ont doublé. Maintenant c'est  clair que je dois utiliser "en" pour exprimer une simultanéité et pour exprimer un moyen, mais son utilisation ne dépend pas de l'interprétation que je veux donner à la phrase?
C'est-à-dire, moi, j'aurais pensé comme ça quand j'ai lu cette phrase:

- Comment reagissaient-elles? En s'accrochant les unes aux autres.
- Et comment s'accrochaient-elles? En formant des sortes de petits radeaux 

C'est-à-dire:  elles reagissaient en s'accrochant les unes aux autres, en formant  des... (les deux "en" expriment deux différents moyens).

Ça ne peut pas être une bonne interprétation?


----------



## volo

Bonsoir Greenale90,

En répondant à la question : « Comment réagissaient les fourmis ? », j’aurais simplement précisé qu’elles réagissaient tres vite.
« Quelle était leur réaction ? – Leur réaction était de former de petits radeaux.
« Comment elles les formaient, ces petits radeaux ? » - Les fourmis les formaient en s’accrochant les unes aux autres.
A mon sens, une telle rédaction de la phrase serait bien logique.

Boone soirée à vous


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut tout le monde,

Je voudrais vous inviter à voir ces deux phrases :

_a. En tenant un gros bâton, il marche lentement.
b. Tenant un gros bâton, il marche lentement._

Dans a, on voit par le gérondif une manière, et on peut placer la partie soulignée à la fin de la phrase ; alors que dans b, on voit par le participe présent la simultanéité, et on ne peut pas inverser la phrase. Est-ce que je me trompe ?

Merci d'avance !

PS : je pense à une question étroitement liée : 
_c. En tenant un gros chien, il marche lentement._
Là, on ne peut pas dire que le gérondif exprime une manière... non ?


----------



## plantin

On peut inverser la seconde phrase, elle reste correcte: _"il marche lentement, tenant un gros bâton"._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui oui, bien sûr. Pardon je ne me suis pas bien exprimée. Je voulais dire que, la phrase inversée, le participe présent n'exprime plus la simultanéité. Ai-je raison ?

Et... pour la phrase C... Quelle est votre avis ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le gérondif antéposé suppose très souvent un moyen ou une cause plutôt qu'une simultanéité. Il est donc étrange dans la phrase (a) étant donné qu'il n'y a aucun lien de causalité évident. Si vous voulez dire que c'est parce qu'il tient un gros bâton qu'il n'arrive pas à marcher vite, on dira simplement :

a') _Il marche lentement parce qu'il tient un gros bâton._

La phrase (b) avec le participe présent est correcte et implique la simultanéité quelle que soit sa place dans la phrase :

b) _Tenant un gros bâton, il marche lentement_ = b') _Il marche lentement, tenant un gros bâton_ → Il marche lentement et il tient un gros bâton.

Quant à la phrase (c), qu'entendez-vous exactement par « tenir » un gros chien ?  Si on tient un gros chien, on ne marche pas… Vouliez-vous dire _tenir en laisse_ ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> Le gérondif antéposé suppose très souvent un moyen ou une cause plutôt qu'une simultanéité. Il est donc étrange dans la phrase (a) étant donné qu'il n'y a aucun lien de causalité évident. Si vous voulez dire que c'est parce qu'il tient un gros bâton qu'il n'arrive pas à marcher vite, on dira simplement :
> 
> a') _Il marche lentement parce qu'il tient un gros bâton._


Hmm... je voulais exprimer une manière (ou bien un moyen), mais en effet c'est un peu bizarre dans la phrase précise... Alors je supprime le mot "gros" ? Imaginons qu'il a mal aux jambes et qu'il marche à l'aide d'un bâton, mais lentement : _En tenant un bâton, il marche lentement._
Maintenant ça va ?



Maître Capello said:


> Quant à la phrase (c), qu'entendez-vous exactement par « tenir » un gros chien ?  Si on tient un gros chien, on ne marche pas… Vouliez-vous dire _tenir en laisse_ ?


Oui oui c'est ça que je voulais dire... Excusez-moi...  
Alors là, on voit plutôt la simultanéité que le moyen, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Il marche lentement, en s'appuyant sur un bâton._ 
_En s'appuyant sur un bâton, il marche lentement._ 

_Il marche lentement, en tenant un gros chien en laisse._ 
_En tenant un gros chien en laisse, il marche lentement._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> _Il marche lentement, en s'appuyant sur un bâton._
> _En s'appuyant sur un bâton, il marche lentement._


Ah bon ? Vous aviez pourtant dit :


> Le gérondif antéposé suppose très souvent un moyen ou une cause plutôt qu'une simultanéité.


alors pourquoi vous désapprouvez la seconde phrase ... ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a pas de lien de causalité direct : ce n'est pas parce qu'il s'appuie sur un bâton qu'il marche lentement.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Non, pas la causalité, mais le MOYEN. (vous aviez bien dit "un MOYEN ou une causalité", non ?)


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas non plus un moyen. Ce n'est en effet pas le fait de s'appuyer sur un bâton qui lui permet de marcher lentement.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je pense à une autre phrase :

_Habitant loin de l'entreprise, il passe près de 3h sur la route chaque jour._

Là, on va dire plutôt _Habitant_ ou_ En __habitant_ ?

Merci !


----------



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

 quelle est la réponse juste ? En croyant/Croyant qu'il allait faire chaud dehors, il a pris son short.

merci


----------



## janpol

Je dirais plutôt "croyant qu'il allait..." mais je ne suis pas sûr que l'autre tournure soit vraiment incorrecte.


----------



## lesaucisson

Etant donné que le sujet est le même, ""en croyant"" serait plus juste ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

À mon avis, si vous ajoutez _en_, vous apportez une nuance, mais dans cette phrase on hésite à comprendre laquelle. _Pendant que_ ? Mais sans _en_ on l'entend déjà. Pour cette raison, et si j'ai raison, car cela tient à peu de choses selon les phrases, je pense qu'il serait plus « juste » d'y renoncer, sans aller toutefois jusqu'à dire qu'il faudrait y renoncer.


----------



## Maître Capello

sanawak said:


> Etant donné que le sujet est le même, ""en croyant"" serait plus juste ?


Non, bien au contraire ! J'irais en fait plus loin que Logos : le gérondif serait pour moi *inapproprié* dans ce contexte.

_*En croyant* qu'il allait faire chaud dehors, il a pris son short._ 
_*Croyant* qu'il allait faire chaud dehors, il a pris son short._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut tout le monde,

Dans cette phrase, on préfère un participe présent ou bien un gérondif :

Le chat se tient à côté de la table, (regarder) ses hôtes manger et bavarder.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme _se tenir quelque part_ n'est pas une action, mais un état, je préfère dans ce cas le participe présent.

_Le chat se tient à côté de la table, *regardant* ses hôtes manger et bavarder._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah bon ? Que le verbe désigne une action ou un fait fait une différence sur le choix ? 
Alors... si on dit "Le chat saute et miaole, ______ (mendier) un petit bout de nourriture.", vous allez mettre en mandiant ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, je mettrais aussi un participe présent :

_Le chat saute et miaule, *mendiant* de la nourriture._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Hmm... alors... vous pourriez donner une phrase où vous mettrez un gérondif pour que je voie un peu la différence ?

Je vous en remercie !


----------



## Maître Capello

_Le chat saute en miaulant._

Les deux actions sont concomitantes sans lien de causalité.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui merci. Donc la différence  réside dans la présence d'un virgule ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non plus… La virgule est plutôt la conséquence de la construction de la phrase et de la dépendance du gérondif ou du participe présent par rapport à la proposition principale.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Hmm... je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris votre explication, mais puis-je vous montrer des phrases au fur et à mesure pour en avoir une idée plus claire ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Voici quelques indications qui t'aideront  peut-être:

*Emplois du participe présent*
Relation de simultanéité: Remplace une subordonnée relative en "qui": _J'ai vu ces gens tremblant d'émotion (= qui tremblaient d'émotion)._
Rapport causal: _Craignant de rater mon émission préférée, j'ai branché le magnétoscope._

*Emploi du gérondif*
concomitance (pendant que): _J'ai retrouvé ma montre en rangeant ma chambre._
simultanéité (au moment où): _J'ai aperçu Marie en entrant dans le restaurant. (au moment où *je* suis entré ...)_
manière ou moyen: _Il est arrivé en courant. / En travaillant régulièrement, on obtient de bons résultats._
cause: _Elle s'est blessée en grimpant sur une chaise._
condition: _En prenant le métro, tu arriveras plus vite._


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour et bonne année 2019 !

Je ne sais ce qu'il faut choisir dans cet exercice où on nous demande de choisir la forme correcte :

- Ayant eu / En ayant eu une mauvaise note, elle s'est mise à pleurer.

Je pense qu'il faut choisir le participe présent mais je n'arrive pas à justifier mon choix. Est-ce qu'il faut choisir le participe présent parce qu'il s'agit d'une cause ? Mais théoriquement le gérondif peur s'utiliser aussi pour exprimer la cause.

Mon hypothèse est la suivante, quand il s'agit d'une cause directe, il faut choisir le participe présent ; et le gérondif, quand il s'agit d'un cause simultanée (_nous nous sommes ennuyés en regardant ce film_). Est-ce vrai ? Pourtant, si nous interpretons la phrase comme une _circonstance _: _quand elle a eu une mauvaise note..., _le gérondif ne pourrait-il pas alors aussi être utilisé ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

C'est en effet  le participe passé qui est préférable ici : _Ayant eu une mauvaise note_ équivaut à_ comme elle avait eu une mauvaise note_ ou _du fait qu'elle avait eu...  _Dans cette phrase, le gérondif indiquera plutôt un événement simultané, mais il faudrait l'employer au présent : _En ayant / recevant une mauvaise note _ou_ en apprenant qu'elle avait une mauvaise note, elle s'est mise à pleurer_.
Cela dit, il n'est pas impossible qu'un gérondif exprime une cause : _C'est en étudiant chaque jour que le français te deviendra familier._


----------



## JClaudeK

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Cela dit, il n'est pas impossible qu'un gérondif exprime une cause : _C'est en étudiant chaque jour que le français te deviendra familier._


Est-ce qu'il ne s'agirait pas plutôt d'une condition ici ? (_Si tu étudies chaque jour,  le français te deviendra familier._)

Voir aussi  ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi c'est davantage un *moyen* qu'une *condition*, mais ces deux notions sont présentes.



J.F. de TROYES said:


> C'est en effet le participe passé qui est préférable ici


Ce n'est pas un participe passé, mais un participe passé composé.

participe présent : _ayant_
participe passé : _eu_
participe passé composé : _ayant eu_
gérondif : _en ayant_
gérondif passé : _en ayant eu_

Dans l'exercice, il est donc en fait question de choisir entre le *participe passé composé* et le *gérondif passé*. On remarquera d'ailleurs que ce dernier temps est en fait rare.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Rebonjour,

Ma présente question porte sur l'usage. Dans nos livres, on dit que le participe présent est plutôt réservé à l'écrit, tandis que le gérondif à l'oral. 

Est-ce vrai que vous n'employez pas le p. pré en parlant, mais couramment le gérondif ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le participe présent est certainement beaucoup plus utilisé à l'écrit qu'à l'oral. Il est en revanche faux de dire que le gérondif serait réservé à l'oral ; il est tout aussi fréquent à l'écrit.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour,

J'ai lu la phrase suivante aujourd'hui dans une pièce de théâtre québécoise : "C'est un détail d'une grande importante [sic] (Je pense que l'auteur voulait écrire "importance"), car le sachant, nous pourrions aller directement à la cellule nerveuse qui contrôle probablement tous les réseaux de contrebande dans la province."
Est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre "le sachant" et "en le sachant" ? Est-ce que les deux structures sont courantes ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## OLN

Il s'agit bien du participe présent. Il exprime une condition préalable (... car *si* nous savions cela, nous pourrions... ).

_car_ s_achant cela, nous pourrions...
~ car munis de cette informations, nous pourrions... / car savoir cela nous permettrait de..._


----------



## Locape

J'utiliserais plutôt 'le sachant' que 'en le sachant', car c'est d'un registre plus soutenu, et je trouve que le deuxième ne conviendrait pas ici, la tournure serait maladroite.


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour à tous !

Pouvez-vous m'aider à lever ce doute ?

Dans la phrase suivante, 

_"Oh ! le viatique ! comme on était fier quand on pouvait l’accompagner !… Sous un petit dais de velours rouge, marchait le prêtre, *portant* l’hostie et les saintes huiles. Deux enfants de chœur soutenaient le dais, deux autres l’escortaient avec de gros falots dorés. Un cinquième marchait devant, en agitant une crécelle."_

Il s'agit d'un participe présent (..._le prêtre, *qui portait*...) _ou d'un gérondif exprimant la manière (car il répond carrément à la question _comment ?_), auquel l'auteur lui a enlevé la préposition _en _? Si c'est le dernier cas, cette supression est considérée comme étant plus littéraire, n'est-ce pas ?

Mille mercis !


----------



## Bezoard

Pour moi, c'est un participe présent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le gérondif se construit toujours avec _en_ ; s'il n'y en a pas, ce ne peut être qu'un participe présent ou un adjectif verbal.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le participe présent a plusieurs emplois possibles, notamment celui d'indiquer la manière justement, mais ici il ne s'agit que d'un qualificatif équivalent à une proposition relative (_qui portait_).


----------



## TristánFarias

D'accord, mais est-ce qu'il est donc possible, dans la même phrase, d'utiliser le gérondif :  _Sous un petit dais de velours rouge, marchait le prêtre, *en portant* l’hostie et les saintes huiles_ ?

C'est donc, dans ce cas, un simple choix d'oreille ?

Merci bcp !


----------



## Maître Capello

Le gérondif est en effet également possible dans cette phrase, mais cela change la nuance de la phrase. Pour plus de détails, voir le début de ce fil…


----------



## gouro

Bonsoir,
Je crois bien que les deux phrases suivantes peuvent se dire ?
1- En me souvenant d'avoir été membre de ce forum,...
2- Me souvenant d'avoir été membre de ce forum,...


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

C'est exact à condition que ces expressions soient suivies de _je _comme sujet. Comme il a été dit plus haut, le participe apposé (2) ne s'emploie guère à l'oral qui lui préfère le gérondif (2).


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont a priori possibles, mais ils ne sont pas interchangeables ; il peut y avoir une nuance de sens. Quelle est la phrase complète ? Quel est le contexte exact ?


----------



## gouro

En me souvenant d'avoir été membre de votre groupe, Monsieur l'administrateur, je vous dis avec gaieté que, le moment passé avec les vôtres m'a bien plu et que j'aimerais bien y retourner pour retrouver la même joie et amour que j'y ai laissés.

Après avoir quitté le groupe, on voudrait maintenant l'intégrer et l'on s'adresse à son administrateur en privé, ce qui donne ce message supra.
Et Maître Capello, vous voilà satisfait, car le contexte a été donné. Maintenant, reste à savoir si les deux temps y conviennent. En attendant votre réponse qui est toujours claire - même si ma tête la capte parfois difficilement-, je vais encore faire des recherches pour apprendre quelques règles grammaticales.
D'avance merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Le gérondif _*en* me souvenant_ ne serait guère approprié ici. En effet, il indiquerait une concomitance ou un lien de cause à effet qui n'ont pas lieu d'être ici. Autrement dit, si vous hésitez entre les deux, c'est certainement le *participe présent* que vous devez employer ici. Toutefois, je dois bien dire que la phrase entière est curieusement construite…


----------



## J.Claude

Bonjour à tous.

Dans la phrase suivante, vaut-il mieux utiliser le participe présent ou le gérondif?
" C'est le musée le plus visité de la ville, comptant / EN comptant environ 5 millions de visiteurs..."

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le sens recherché, seul le participe présent est envisageable, mais il serait maladroit étant donné qu'en théorie il devrait qualifier le dernier substantif, à savoir _ville_ plutôt que _musée_. Il serait préférable de remplacer le verbe _comptant_ par la préposition _avec_.

_C'est le musée le plus visité de la ville, *comptant* environ 5 millions de visiteurs._ → Le musée (ou la ville ?) compte environ 5 millions de visiteurs.
_C'est le musée le plus visité de la ville, *en comptant* environ 5 millions de visiteurs._ → Si on compte 5 millions de visiteurs, c'est le musée le plus visité de la ville.
_C'est le musée le plus visité de la ville, *avec* environ 5 millions de visiteurs._


----------

